
The age of Apple is over – it's become the new Microsoft - rmason
https://hackernoon.com/the-age-of-apple-is-over-b4570e2a2955#.2n3skee4k
======
stephenr
The first claim this makes - that people don't line up for iPhones any more -
is categorically false.

[https://mic.com/articles/154018/people-are-already-lining-
up...](https://mic.com/articles/154018/people-are-already-lining-up-for-the-i-
phone-7-check-out-the-photos#.a9K3tBy0g)

It sounds fucking insane to me - it always has, and I'm a lifelong apple user
- but people still line up for DAYS to buy these things.

The problem is, the media (and social media whiners) are never happy: if Apple
makes small steps and incremental upgrades and focuses on making things super
reliable/stable, they're considered boring. If Apple takes giant, dangerous
leaps and has slight missteps (i.e. Maps) they're considered reckless.

Make up your fucking minds. You can't have it both ways.

------
phibit
Really weak article with a sensationalist headline. Very reductionist to say
Apple is "over", and the analogy to Microsoft as "unsexy" might be apt, but
ironically Microsoft is having a great technological resurgence and has seen
rock solid 5 year growth in their stock.

Not to mention that Apple has so much cash in their coffers that they can
afford to fail and figure things out for a while. Give them a damn second.
There are so many interesting, high-investment bets that these tech giants are
making, and I'm looking forward to seeing how they pay off. Self-driving cars,
drone technology, AR, VR, ... Who cares about iPhone sales.

> But without Steve Jobs, I can’t see Apple pushing the boundaries of these
> industries and unlocking their true potential

It's unreal to me how people associate so much of Apple's success and ability
to "Steve Jobs". The image of one guy rolling up his sleeves and pushing out
all of the successful products and ideas alone is ridiculous. He had help.
Apple is fine without him.

And the notion that a company just "peaks" once and it's done is also a
complete fallacy. Their trajectory can be full of peaks and dips -- in fact
many people would have said years ago that Apple had already peaked, and it
was on its way into the dumpster.

Building an expensive HQ, comparing that to banks, what the heck does that
have to do with anything ? None of these things are predictors for success or
failure. Even if Apple's trajectory was directly in line with a similar
company that had once existed and then failed, that means absolutely nothing
to predict the future of Apple. You just can't. In my view it shows poor
judgement on the author's part to even try and make a call like that, you'd
have to be insane to think you had that kind of predicting power.

Apple can live or die for all I care but I think it's a huge leap to say
they're "over" at this point...

